# A Photo Of My Reserved Ratties



## Dumbo_Lover1695 (Mar 20, 2012)

These are my babies that are reserved at the breeder! The darker blue one is a rex and the light one is a silver blue. Both are male dumbos. They are two weeks old now so I won't be getting them for another two weeks. These will be my first rats. I've already got their cage all set up with hammocks, toys, baskets etc. I am super excited! ;D


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

They're cute! Have names, yet?


----------



## Dumbo_Lover1695 (Mar 20, 2012)

No names yet, I'm having a hard time deciding! I had thought about Chester and Evan. I think Chester would be cute for the rex but I'm not so sure about Evan for the silver.


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm getting my newest boy from the same breeder I think! Raani's Rats?  Only Breeder in the Dallas/Ft worth area I've found aha.
Here's my little boy to be.








Your two little guys are adorable!


----------



## Dumbo_Lover1695 (Mar 20, 2012)

Keelyrawr said:


> I'm getting my newest boy from the same breeder I think! Raani's Rats?  Only Breeder in the Dallas/Ft worth area I've found aha.
> Here's my little boy to be.
> View attachment 5261
> 
> ...


Yep, that's where they are coming from! She is the only breeder that I found in the area also. She sends me photos of them about every other day which I really enjoy! You're boy is so cute!


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Awww they're adorable


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

aww they looks so adorable! Isn't 4 weeks a just a bit young to be taking them from their mother though?


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm not seprating my pups from Roxy til 5 weeks but after that they can start having their own babies! Yikes lol those dumbos look the same age as my pups! About 2 weeks right? Sooo cute


----------

